# LHD Lights for TWO SMART for TWO 450: YEAR 2001 2 CARS



## nandnjudge2

I wonder if anyone can help me and if not please recommend me to some one else anywhere in Europe that can help or let me have some contact details so that I can make the next moveIf possible I would like some second hand units. There might be someone out there that lives outside the UK that is thinking to return back that is looking for UK compliant lights. 

I live in Portugal and recently bought 2 Smart cars from the UK, both LHD but with RHD configured front lights

Both cars have recently failed the MOT in Portugal because the lights did not conform to Portugal (non UK) lighting requirements, ie. Light beams not correct direction.

I understand that on both cars the light units will need to be replaced in their entirety 

Anyone that knows anything about 2001 Smart Cars will know in that year there was two different design lighting units in my case I need to find one set of each design.

The rear lights are no problem; it was just a question of switching around a few bulbs and mowing the Fog Light from the right to the left. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman

You only need to change internal reflectors try here car spares rochford essex car parts Autoglym Beam Deflectors Cassette Box Demon Shine  Dvd’s Haynes Manuals K-Seal Meguiars Mer Polish Number Plates Photo Blocker Quik Steel Seal up Towbars Tools Snow chains Wheel Trim,Discount auto parts - Domestic  or Smart dealer here, you might also need to change rear light cluster so fog and reversing lights are on correct side, ah see you've sorted that.


----------



## nandnjudge2

Hello Canoeman

Thanks for responding so soon, I will follow that lead up, the problem is everyone tells me something different. I have already contacted that lead and I am waiting to hear from them. A visit to the local Smart dealer may be the answer as you have suggested.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## canoeman

Peanut style headlights use internal deflectors to shape and bend beam, so it's only deflector that needs replacing, oblong requires whole unit replacing.


----------



## nandnjudge2

canoeman said:


> Peanut style headlights use internal deflectors to shape and bend beam, so it's only deflector that needs replacing, oblong requires whole unit replacing.


Thanks again, how do you know so much about Smart Car Cars ?


----------



## canoeman

Magpie brain and I was looking at them a few years ago.


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me and if not please recommend me to some one else anywhere in Europe that can help or let me have some contact details so that I can make the next moveIf possible I would like some second hand units. There might be someone out there that lives outside the UK that is thinking to return back that is looking for UK compliant lights.
> 
> I live in Portugal and recently bought 2 Smart cars from the UK, both LHD but with RHD configured front lights
> 
> Both cars have recently failed the MOT in Portugal because the lights did not conform to Portugal (non UK) lighting requirements, ie. Light beams not correct direction.
> 
> I understand that on both cars the light units will need to be replaced in their entirety
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about 2001 Smart Cars will know in that year there was two different design lighting units in my case I need to find one set of each design.
> 
> The rear lights are no problem; it was just a question of switching around a few bulbs and mowing the Fog Light from the right to the left.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Hi there

I had the same problem and managed to find what I required at a local scrap yard that dealt solely with Mercedes cars!!!
The rear lights cost me 60 euros. 
Fortunately I managed to get hold of the front ones before I brought the car down from the UK


----------



## siobhanwf

Also try googling google.pt *farolins para smart.*

the first one I saw was... FAROLINS SMART FORTWO:: EM CINZA OU EM PRETO::: 24? CADA UNIDADE:: O PAR 50?:::::: - Porto - Peças e acessórios carros - vendo farolins smart


----------



## nandnjudge2

siobhanwf said:


> Also try googling google.pt *farolins para smart.*
> 
> the first one I saw was... FAROLINS SMART FORTWO:: EM CINZA OU EM PRETO::: 24? CADA UNIDADE:: O PAR 50?:::::: - Porto - Peças e acessórios carros - vendo farolins smart


Thanks for your kind assistance, you might be interested to know I have posted the same request information on 6 Exat web sites and 8 ( Yes 8 ) Smart Forum sites, this is the only site that has so far responded. That speaks volumes for your site

THREE GOLD STARS
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> Thanks for your kind assistance, you might be interested to know I have posted the same request information on 6 Exat web sites and 8 ( Yes 8 ) Smart Forum sites, this is the only site that has so far responded. That speaks volumes for your site
> 
> THREE GOLD STARS
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
> 
> Regards



Hope yoou manage to get what you want. I knowe that the place I bought my rear lights have ONE headlight available. If you need me to get it for you send me an email


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Peanut style headlights use internal deflectors to shape and bend beam, so it's only deflector that needs replacing, oblong requires whole unit replacing.


Yep but the deflectors here cost 60 euros a piece PLUS IVA!


----------



## nandnjudge2

Hello Siobhan
I managed to pick up a set of brand new " Non Peanut " lights today locally for Euros 205.00 which is half the UK price. Earlier on this thread Canoeman said that I do not need a complete unit for the " Peanut " variety, just a new deflector, so I am in the market for a deflector to fit the Smart 2001 Coupe. Thanks again. Today the weather was great, we rolled down the sub roof and drove around in our Poor Man's Sport Car. Although the car is 10 years old it still attracts quite a few glances


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> Hello Siobhan
> I managed to pick up a set of brand new " Non Peanut " lights today locally for Euros 205.00 which is half the UK price. Earlier on this thread Canoeman said that I do not need a complete unit for the " Peanut " variety, just a new deflector, so I am in the market for a deflector to fit the Smart 2001 Coupe. Thanks again. Today the weather was great, we rolled down the sub roof and drove around in our Poor Man's Sport Car. Although the car is 10 years old it still attracts quite a few glances


It costs 60 euros for each deflector if bought through and distributor plus of course IVA!!

If you can get hold of a secondhand unit you can just use the deflectors.
I have opted just to change the whole thng as I have the units anyway!!
The wiring had already been switched.

Mine is a 2001 model as well.
A friend here is also in the process of matricualting her 2001 as well!
Popular year


----------



## nandnjudge2

Yes it is a very popular year in the UK, but still there are non many around.

I bought mine on E-bay just before Christmas for £2,350, it came with Brabus Alloys and Perrelli tyres and only 30,000 miles on the clock. I have since bought another two under £2,650 they are all sitting in my front drive lined up. Every few days the front door bell rings and a dealer asks are they for sale , when they offer me the right price I will sell one of them. The £2350 car here in the North is sold for Euros 6,000. The matriculation tax and fees is under Euros 700. These cars are the only ones in Portugal that do not go down in value, as the price of motoring goes up so do their value


----------



## nandnjudge2

The other bonus is when I go to the UK to pick them up I pop into Morrisons , Tesco & Pound Shop and get all the goodies one can not buy here, like crumpets. Portsmouth has a big Asian Supermarket which adds to the benefits each time I nip over.


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> The other bonus is when I go to the UK to pick them up I pop into Morrisons , Tesco & Pound Shop and get all the goodies one can not buy here, like crumpets. Portsmouth has a big Asian Supermarket which adds to the benefits each time I nip over.



You could also pop into the Chinese shop near the roundabout before Commercial road :clap2:


----------



## nandnjudge2

siobhanwf said:


> You could also pop into the Chinese shop near the roundabout before Commercial road :clap2:


****, I did not know about that, what have I missed ? Spring Rolls wrappers cost almost Eurs 3 here for 30 in the UK £1.50


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> ****, I did not know about that, what have I missed ? Spring Rolls wrappers cost almost Eurs 3 here for 30 in the UK £1.50


As you come into Portsmouth at the big roundabout at the docks end of Commercial road it faces you.
great shopping.
I managed last time I was there to buy a mini rice cooker.
All the goods are great quality. Worth a visit.
Are you originally from Portsmouth?


----------



## nandnjudge2

No Noeme my Philippine wife & I come from IOM, prior to that Jersey. Hence the asian food bit.
We came to Northern Portugal in 2004 to visit Noeme's relatives for a holiday and decided to retire here up in the North 3 years later. No looking back, we are busier now than when I was working. My three web sites supported by 20 videos i have made keeps me 100% occupied and Noeme is 100% into this self sufficient organic way of life, just like the TV series. Since we got involved with our local web site we have met over 200 expats as far south as Coimbra and North up to Compstela Santiago. The locals on the Portuguese side meet up for lunch every month with a turn out anything between 30 to 50, and the equivalent is in its early stages on the Spanish side. 

The sad thing is peoples circumstances change for a number of reasons and quite a few Expats want to sell up but there are no Portuguese buyers and that presents one BIG problem. None of the local agents have any idea how to market outside Portugal so we are coming up with ideas to work with them and the local Expats on how to address this problem.
It is still in its early stages but the signs look very good.

I must leave now there is hell let loose the dog is chasing the cat, that in turn is chasing our new kitten and the wife is out stuffing her self with friends eating rice, I just hope she brings me back a doggy bag, if not for me but for the animals


----------



## siobhanwf

Now if you lived nearer you could come and join us for our Pig Roast on saturday:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nandnjudge2

Thanks for the invite, post a few pictures on Monday on this thread of you , guests and the little Piggy , we can all imagine we were there.
+


----------



## siobhanwf

Will do!


----------



## eyecb

*LHD smart headlights*



canoeman said:


> Peanut style headlights use internal deflectors to shape and bend beam, so it's only deflector that needs replacing, oblong requires whole unit replacing.


hi canoeman - I am in same position - how do I know if I have peanut or oblong lights? How do I change deflector? can I send you a picture? thanks


----------



## canoeman

Peanut ones look a bit like a fiqure 8, oblong ones look oblong straight edges rather than pinched in as peanuts


----------

